# African Clawed Frog Missing HELP!



## Barbedwirecat (Sep 17, 2006)

ACF=African Clawed Frog (Xenopus)
Hi, 
Last night I purchased a fully grown female ACF ( I beleive laiden with eggs) and trasfered it to my 29 gallon tankwith my male who has been calling for days. The locked in aplexus and where dancing the last I saw. 

2 hours later, she was gone. Litterally diassapeared. I am now doubting the sanity of myself and If I didn't have the receipt, would think I never bought her. The thing is, she was HUGE. I don't know how that big of a frog could get out and them move so fast. I have put down bowls of water everywhere to no avail. I am so mad, I just really don't know why. I guess becuase it was such a waste of my time to go get her and the fact I know I'll never find another in that good of condition. 

PLEASE any help woould be awesome right now. Like Tips/tricks, where you found yours when it escaped, did it live? *sigh* I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 17, 2006)

The first place I'd start is inside the tank, namely under the undergravel filter.


----------



## Barbedwirecat (Sep 17, 2006)

I wish I had an undergravel filter  I just have a HOT filter and I checked in it. She still hasn't turned up and now my poor males depressed. I'm sure shes dead by now but....if i find the body at least I know she wasn't some figment of my imagination. The only other thing I can think of is my cat ate her. I was up until 3 am ripping apart my room. I mean I looked everywhere aside from ripping the carpet up. The thing is-if my cat ate here there would be evidence, as she was about 1lb of froggiyness. she was about 12" from snout to tip 0f feet extended. I don't think my cat could have eaten her within 2 hours while I was sitting on the computer :/  I give up, but sheesh that was harsh.


----------



## bugmankeith (Sep 17, 2006)

There's no way she will live out of water that long. They are known to escape out of uncovered tanks, they can crawl up the corners with their powerful back legs, and being wet helps them stick to the glass like a suction cup, i've seen it happen before.

You sure she isnt buried somewhere, or hidden in any decorations?

If she escaped she is dead now, and soon you will smell rotting flesh, if your cat didnt find it first. 

sorry to hear the loss.  we all seem to have tragic pet escapes these past 2 months.


----------



## Arietans (Sep 18, 2006)

If she is not in the tank she will die. She needs the water. 

Hard luck


----------

